# Independent Adds Four New Colors To French Terry Full-Zip Hoodie



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Independent Trading Co. is offering its premium French Terry full-zip hoodie, PRM90HTZ, in four new vintage fall colors. The recently added heather shades are burnt orange, golden wheat, oatmeal, and sky. They join a palette that includes black, salt and pepper, and burgundy, charcoal, navy, and olive heather.

The 7.5-ounce prelaundered cotton/polyester blend fabrics have a 32 singles face yarn providing a smooth surface for screen printing, digital direct-to-garment printing, transfers, or embroidery.

The unisex fashion hoodie features extras including an MP3 player holder and eyelet in the front pocket and thumbholes at the cuffs. It has a fitted body with a contrasting French Terry inside and natural-colored exposed zipper tape. Draw cord tips, eyelets, #5 zipper, and pull are in antique nickel. The neck is twill-taped, and the cuffs and waistband have 1x1 ribbing. Sizes range from XS to 2XL.

Independent Trading Company has been a leading supplier of custom and blank fleece since 1987. It offers basic and fashion styles for men, women, and youth. For more information, contact Independent Trading Co. at (877) 366-9911; (949) 366-9911; fax (949) 366-5488; email: [email protected]; Facebook: Independent Trading Co.; or visit the website at www.independenttradingco.com.


----------

